# Bullismo



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2019)

Cosa ne pensate?
Non conosco una persona che non dica di essere stata vittima di bullismo. Ma se siamo tutti vittime, chi sono i bulli?
Esiste per voi un bullismo in rete e come si manifesta?


----------



## disincantata (12 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate?
> Non conosco una persona che non dica di essere stata vittima di bullismo. Ma se siamo tutti vittime, chi sono i bulli?
> Esiste per voi un bullismo in rete e come si manifesta?



In rete    esistono cafoni, basta bloccarli.

Nella vita reale non mi e' mai capitato.

Ad una delle mie figlie una volta ma ha saputo difendersi, una compagna di scuola gelosisisima di un'amica comune, lei ignorava completamente come fosse, all'improvviso in stazione una mattina le ha strappato i capelli,  assurdo.  Pure  di buona famiglia, pazza.
E sempre a lei, anni prima a Chioggia, per strada, una che neppure conosceva e gelosa per certi  apprezzamenti verso di lei di amici, idem, Evidentemente meglio essere more e non bionde alte con i capelli lunghi. 
Per fortuna 2 episodi sporadici e finiti li. E  lei e' fisicamente forte ed ha saputo  difendersi.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

Eccomi qua io sono stato sia bullo che vittima.
Quando ero ragazzo io e dove abitavo io, o le prendevi o le davi, ed io ho alternato. 
Sono diventato grande lo stesso, i segni sulla mia psiche li ha lasciati mio padre, non certo i bulli da cui le ho prese.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eccomi qua io sono stato sia bullo che vittima.
> Quando ero ragazzo io e dove abitavo io, o le prendevi o le davi, ed io ho alternato.
> Sono diventato grande lo stesso, i segni sulla mia psiche li ha lasciati mio padre, non certo i bulli da cui le ho prese.


Però questo non mi pare bullismo, anche se vi è confusione, come in molti episodi riferiti.
Il bullismo è la coalizione di molti contro uno, cosa che rende impossibile al singolo sottrarsi con le sue sole forze.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

Era quello che facevo ed ho sopportato io. Coalizioni reiterate attuate e subite.


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate?
> Non conosco una persona che non dica di essere stata vittima di bullismo. Ma se siamo tutti vittime, chi sono i bulli?
> Esiste per voi un bullismo in rete e come si manifesta?


stando a quello che mi dicono, da piccolo ero tra i bulli.

sul bullismo in rete non saprei.   forse servirebbe il parere dei più giovani



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo non mi pare bullismo, anche se vi è confusione, come in molti episodi riferiti.
> Il bullismo è la coalizione di molti contro uno, cosa che rende impossibile al singolo sottrarsi con le sue sole forze.


mah non necessariamente si va a gruppi.   ai tempi, si andava a gruppi contro altri gruppi.

pure allora chi andava in tanti contro pochi era considerato un vigliacco


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> stando a quello che mi dicono, da piccolo ero tra i bulli.
> 
> sul bullismo in rete non saprei.   forse servirebbe il parere dei più giovani
> 
> ...


Però la “guerra” tra bande è cosa diversa dal bullismo. 
Anche se è un modo di cercare alleanze per non essere bullizzato, fa sperimentare forme relazionali diverse.
A volte fa piacere definirsi vittima di bullismo per cercare alleanze tra gli adulti.
Resta che vi sono casi di vessazioni gravissime.


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2019)

in ogni epoca ci sono state persone vessate in virtù di una loro apparente debolezza, fisica o mentale.

non so dire se oggi sia peggio di ieri.   per quel che mi è dato da vedere, parvemi che i ragazzi di oggi siano molto meno abituati a combattere e quei pochi che lo sanno fare, se ne approfittino.    ma non ho abbastanza dati.


se proprio devo trovare una differenza sostanziale, un tempo ce la si vedeva a mani nude.   oggi, da quel che leggo, uno strafottìo di questi ragazzini vanno in giro armati, almeno di coltello.  ma credo che sia un fatto legato alle gang sudamericane che stiamo importando


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> in ogni epoca ci sono state persone vessate in virtù di una loro apparente debolezza, fisica o mentale.
> 
> non so dire se oggi sia peggio di ieri.   per quel che mi è dato da vedere, parvemi che i ragazzi di oggi siano molto meno abituati a combattere e quei pochi che lo sanno fare, se ne approfittino.    ma non ho abbastanza dati.
> 
> ...


Non si tratta di una novità. 
Non è male che la società se ne faccia carico.
Il problema è come.
Proprio perché può sembrare utile apparire vittime anche se non lo si è.
Più che armi reali (comunque si può ammazzare anche a mani nude) il problema si presenta diversamente dal passato per la possibilità di utilizzare armi virtuali che possono isolare e vessare i singoli. 
Però appunto bisogna saper distinguere i diversi tipi di comportamento.


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2019)

può capitare di essere messi nel mirino di qualcuno, serve il coraggio di chiedere aiuto, quando ci si rende conto di non farcela da soli.

detto quersto, un minimo di educazione al combattimento, è utile.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Novembre 2019)

Il libro di Stephen King, Carrie Lo sguardo di Satana, descrive -a mio parere almeno- quello che è il bullismo e le sue reazioni paranormali fanno percepire cosa senta internamente a se, in senso astratto non fisico, una persona che subisce bullismo.


----------

